# Renal Stent



## jessica1974 (Jun 10, 2014)

Quick question to my fellow coders:

What code are you using for a stent to the renal artery?  I am using the new code 37236. According to CPT it says this is the replacement code for 37205 this year.  My dx code isn't matching up with my software's LCD's but I know it has to be correct. We are doing it for renal artery stenosis.  All my research points to this code. Just verifying I am using the right one. Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 10, 2014)

jessica1974 said:


> Quick question to my fellow coders:
> 
> What code are you using for a stent to the renal artery?  I am using the new code 37236. According to CPT it says this is the replacement code for 37205 this year.  My dx code isn't matching up with my software's LCD's but I know it has to be correct. We are doing it for renal artery stenosis.  All my research points to this code. Just verifying I am using the right one. Thanks



You are correct! 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

